# 8) Le Frecce: Cafu, Sormani, Serginho, Simone, Maldera, Mora.



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Maggio 2014)

Eccoci all'ottava puntata di questa splendida parata di stelle. L'appuntamento odierno ci riporta alla memoria i formidabili incursori che hanno vestito la nostra maglia... fuoriclasse capaci di abbinare velocità, tecnica, e dribbling. Il loro cambio di passo è stato più volte fondamentale in molte delle passate vittorie. Da 0 a 100km/h in pochi secondi... ecco a voi: le frecce!

Buona visione.

Video documentario: 

Watch Videos Online | 8. Le Frecce (Cafu, Sormani, Serginho, Simone, Maldera Mora) | Veoh.com


----------



## Serginho (8 Maggio 2014)

Dio solo sa quanto ho amato Serginho, in quel derby sembrava Garrincha. Chissà Sheva quanti gol ha fatto su assist di Sergio, un giocatore formidabile su quella fascia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Maggio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Dio solo sa quanto ho amato Serginho, in quel derby sembrava Garrincha. Chissà Sheva quanti gol ha fatto su assist di Sergio, un giocatore formidabile su quella fascia



all'epoca veniva considerata la più forte ala sinistra del Brasile... e la prendemmo senza problemi... che giocatore! Ti saltava sempre, e i suoi cross pennellati praticamente andavano solo spinti in rete.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2014)

Chi rossonero non ha amato il Concorde??? Non credo esista. Mito!!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Maggio 2014)

cafu e serginho


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2014)

La prossima puntata verrà pubblicata il 22 maggio! Ci troveremo di fronte ai Leader della difesa... stay tuned!


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Più che Shevchenko direi che ne ha beneficiato Inzaghi. Comunque nonostante abbia amato anch'io Cafù e Serginho, ho sempre preferito affidarmi a terzini più difensivi che offensivi. A mio avviso non possono essere neanche definiti tali perché la loro fase difensiva è pressoché nulla rapportata a quella offensiva


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Più che Shevchenko direi che ne ha beneficiato Inzaghi.



Forse ti sei scordato i vari derby


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> all'epoca veniva considerata la più forte ala sinistra del Brasile... e la prendemmo senza problemi... che giocatore! Ti saltava sempre, e i suoi cross pennellati praticamente andavano solo spinti in rete.



Serginho da anni era uno dei migliori giocatori del campionato brasiliano, ma non era tanto conosciuto, vuoi perchè non era nel giro della nazionale con costanza, vuoi perchè non era più giovanissimo. I grandi club europei non lo cercavano, fu relativamente facile e senza grossi costi acquistarlo. Tant'è che nessuno lo conosceva l'anno in cui arrivò. Ricordo quell'estate un particolare, era un'amichevole e su una rimessa laterale per gli avversari Serginho alzò la mano per chiedere il fuorigioco, questo giusto per rendere l'idea di che giocatore arrivò. Un amico di mio padre vive in Brasile da trentanni e segue il calcio, allora mi disse avevamo acquistato un giocatore fortissimo, cosi fu. Tutt'ora lo sento, tutt'ora mi parla del calcio brasiliano, tutt'ora mi parla di chi è bravo e chi meno.


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Più che Shevchenko direi che ne ha beneficiato Inzaghi. Comunque nonostante abbia amato anch'io Cafù e Serginho, ho sempre preferito affidarmi a terzini più difensivi che offensivi. A mio avviso non possono essere neanche definiti tali perché la loro fase difensiva è pressoché nulla rapportata a quella offensiva



Entrambi, il numero di assist sfornati da Serginho nei primi anni in cui giocava esterno alto erano tantissimi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2015)

Ecco da chi dovrebbe trovare spunto El Sha


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Più che Shevchenko direi che ne ha beneficiato Inzaghi. Comunque nonostante abbia amato anch'io Cafù e Serginho, ho sempre preferito affidarmi a terzini più difensivi che offensivi. A mio avviso non possono essere neanche definiti tali perché la loro fase difensiva è pressoché nulla rapportata a quella offensiva



Dipende, se ti riferisci ai Maldini e Tassotti, formidabili in ambedue le fasi ok, 
comunque in una grande squadra per forza i terzini devono essere di spinta


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2015)

Godo il doppio perché fece ammattire quel simulatore schifoso di Nedved.


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

Cafu e Serginho...raga che emozione quando questi due scendevano fino alla linea di fondo e piazzavano il pallone in mezzo all'area...


----------

